
Chronic Fatigue Syndrome: Rituximab Revisited - tokenadult
https://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/chronic-fatigue-syndrome-rituximab-revisited/
======
tokenadult
I just searched Hacker News for earlier stories about treatments for the same
syndrome, and see that about a half year ago here a very preliminary study was
the topic of a busy thread. The article submitted just now is a good follow-up
on what clinical trial data are still needed to see whether or not rituximab
is a safe and effective treatment (my guess is NOT) for chronic fatigue
syndrome/systemic exertion intolerance disease.[1]

[1] [https://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/iom-recommends-
replacin...](https://www.sciencebasedmedicine.org/iom-recommends-replacing-
cfs-with-seid/)

